

Ask HN: Is that important for a developer to have an impressive personal page? - cosmorocket

I am a Python developer with good design background. I am willing to expand my freelance activity in Python web development area now. I have seen tons of visually appealing impressive personal pages of web designers. Those that are more web graphic designers working with HTML/CSS/JS than hardcore programmers. I bet you saw much of them too on the web. They have professional look and feel giving you an image of the person. I tried to find something similar for the programmers to inspire myself for creating my personal page. I searched for 'web developer portfolio', 'web developer personal page' and some other keywords on Google. I didn't find anything as impressive as web designers' pages. All I could see were some boring CVs or something like CVs, sometimes with a small photo of a person and more or less average look. Obviously everyone is the best at what he is the best and programmers sell their technical/analytical skills. They can show perfectly structured code to impress a potential employer while designers show skills by showing their graphic works. So, what I am trying to figure out now, how important is for a developer to have a visually appealing professionally looking page with his story, a list of recent works and GitHub repositories?
======
flacon
It doesn't hurt. Though an impressive Github repo might make more waves with
developers. Depends on who your trying to impress/appeal to.

